# Who pulls a GN with a short bed truck?



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been looking exclusively at 2H bumper pulls because I have an F150 4x4 short bed.

I just came across a gorgeous 2001 Exiss 3H gooseneck with weekend quarters, which is connected to the same model truck I have (I casually inquired of the seller.) My interest is definitely piqued! 

What considerations (aside from extra caution when backing so I don't bust through the cab & not exceeding tow ratings) would I need to keep in mind? How much would it cost to get the appropriate hitch installed in the bed?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I pull an Exiss 3-horse slant with my husband's GMC pickup, which I am told has the SHORTEST box of any 1/2 ton. (supposedly)











I've never had an issue and I've maneuvared into some tight spaces. Driving forward is not problem; it's the backing up you have to be careful of. Just pay attention. 

We got a 6" extender for the gooseneck hitch and *I highly recommend it*. Makes a world of difference. 

Only thing I would be concerned of in your case is the weekender package. I just have a plain dressing room. That weekender package is probably going to add a decent amount of weight to your trailer. 

I don't like pulling my trailer with only a 1/2 ton, but it's all I can afford at the present moment. First chance I get, I am getting a 3/4 ton. 

I don't quite remember how much it cost to install the gooseneck hitch. I know the 6" extender was extra. Maybe it was $800 or $900?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input.

A 3H is really overkill for my needs, but just the thought of opening up my 2H search to include bumper pulls AND goosenecks would be great!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cynical25 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> A 3H is really overkill for my needs, but just the thought of opening up my 2H search to include bumper pulls AND goosenecks would be great!



Do you have 2 horses? If so, I'd absolutely get a 3-horse. You always want that extra stall for "stuff" or if you might someday haul a friend with you.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be very careful with a F-150 and gooseneck. Not because of the bed length, but because of he payload capacity. GN trailers are heavier than bumper pulls and also put a larger percentage of their weight on the truck, so can overwhelm lighter trucks pretty easily. Make sure any trailers you consider won't overload your truck before you buy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

We have a ford F250 TD Short bed..we pull a 3H slant with living quarters .


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would stay with a smaller trailer with a 150
shortbox shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I pull an Exiss 3h with 8ft LQ. My truck is a short bed. I added the SB1 extender to the trailer coupler. I have no issues backing or turning tight with the trailer.My truck is a F250 diesel. I wouldn't recommend pulling a 3h with weekend with an half ton. I have seen people do it. I use to pull a 2h GN with a 4ft dressing room steel trailer with a 5.2L 1/2ton dodge. It did well but. I wouldn't go any bigger. My last truck was also an F250 but with a 5.4l and I pulled a 3h with 4ft dressing room. It was ok on the flat but any hard pulling it wouldn't of held up.

This is my rig now


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your input!

I only own 1 horse, so a 2H is plenty - and that is why I chose a half-ton truck. I'll likely stick to looking for a BP, but I won't immediately shy away if the perfect 2H gooseneck comes up.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you do decide a 3h w/ some extra Living quarters, you could always add an extra set of leaf springs, or airbags in the back to beef up the rear suspension


----------

